
I'm in a Facebook Kafka AI Hell – Welcome to Their Future - artur_makly
I&#x27;m in FB Kafka Hell.<p>Yesterday my basic comment was flagged by FB&#x27;s AI yesterday as harassment and bullying [1]<p>This never happened to me before. As you can imagine I felt a bit slighted to say the least.<p>But mistakes happen in software, so I confidently appealed.<p>About 1 hr later,  this 1 Trillion$ company.. apologized [2] for &quot;getting it wrong&quot; ..<p>after they told me Im a disrespectful sub-standard human :^)<p>Ok, apology accepted. FB has done more good to me over the years, I can look this past this anomaly.<p>However when I tried to make a new post on my feed, I got this second love letter of denial [3]<p>Oh how lovely.. they changed their minds again!<p>Thankfully there was yet another link to appeal again...which not surprisingly didn&#x27;t work. [4]<p>If this is happening to me ( an upstanding US Citizen with a clean FB record ).. then imagine how many others this is happening to today. I kid you not.
======
artur_makly
[1]
[https://share.getcloudapp.com/bLuRjEoj](https://share.getcloudapp.com/bLuRjEoj)
[2]
[https://share.getcloudapp.com/p9uGP1wz](https://share.getcloudapp.com/p9uGP1wz)
[3]
[https://share.getcloudapp.com/mXuyAeoe](https://share.getcloudapp.com/mXuyAeoe)
[4]
[https://share.getcloudapp.com/d5uEWoYN](https://share.getcloudapp.com/d5uEWoYN)

------
gus_massa
> _after they told me Im a disrespectful sub-standard human_

I can't find the word " _sub-standard_ " in any of your screenshots.

~~~
artur_makly
Just read between the lines.

